# ford full size truck beds



## Dragonstar982 (Aug 18, 2010)

I know this isn't exactly a car question but here goes.
I have a trailer built out of a mid to late 70's ford ranger I need to replace the bed on it due to too many times flipping it over to empty it at the dump and water sitting in it rotting it out. 
since older beds are hard to find due to recycling the ones that are out there are expensive. 
Is there a change in bolt patterns between the 70ish models to the 80 era models? 
If it is a matter of moved forward or back I can drill new hole in the frame,but if it is a difference in frame width I might not be able to use it. 
Any ideas or help in this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The frames where pretty much the same, if you have to drill holes drill them in the bed to match the existing frame holes.


----------



## Dragonstar982 (Aug 18, 2010)

but wouldn't I run the risk of missing the bed supports by drilling the bed instead of the frame?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Set it on top and get it close, I thinking it'll line up, if not just use some steel to support it between the crossmembers on the bed, drilling frame flanges(the top and bottom of the frame) will weaken it causing cracks.


----------



## ailidasfang12 (Sep 10, 2010)

I thinking it'll line up


----------

